# Craftsman Lathe Alert



## westsailpat (Aug 26, 2016)

Just surfin' CL these are not mine and I have absolutely no connection .  The interesting thing here is the guy has a 6 x 12 lathe ,  from what I understand is not real common .  Given my situation ( real small "shop" ) I would like to have this one , but no way I have my 6x18 . Hope someone here gets it . 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/5752234626.html


----------



## wawoodman (Aug 26, 2016)

They look like they've never seen an oil can!


----------

